# Emergency!! My betta sinking :(



## 02Bettafishy1993 (Sep 26, 2013)

The day before Yesterday I noticed that my beta fish simba was swimming like odd. Like he doesn't swim smooth he kind of jerks. So I got worried but he was doing ok other than that. But yesterday I noticed he would swim and then stop and out of no where start sinking to the bottom. He doesn't want to eat anymore and he doesn't even play around anymore (used to follow my finger and jump) so idk what's wrong with him since he doesn't have any spots on him or anything different on him. But I did notice one of his pectoral fins isn't moving as much. Please help I'm really worried. Il post pictures when I get home.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

One of my bettas is having the same problem. It's a problem with his swim bladder. He's not constipated (a common cause), but he probably has a bacterial infection. I'm treating him for it now.
So check your betta if his stomach is bloated. If he doesn't have that, it's possible he has a bacterial infection and/or internal parasites.


----------



## 02Bettafishy1993 (Sep 26, 2013)

Yea my fish isn't bloated either, now he's just floating on top not moving he's just making bubbles


----------



## 02Bettafishy1993 (Sep 26, 2013)

Simba


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Can you please fill out sticky to give us more information
Quote:
Housing 
What size is your tank?
What temperature is your tank?
Does your tank have a filter?
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?
Is your tank heated?
What tank mates does your betta fish live with?

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish?
How often do you feed your betta fish?

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change?
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change?
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change?

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed?
How has your betta fish's behavior changed?
When did you start noticing the symptoms?
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how?
Does your fish have any history of being ill?
How old is your fish (approximately)?
Administrator is offline Report Post


----------



## 02Bettafishy1993 (Sep 26, 2013)

ANHEL123 said:


> Can you please fill out sticky to give us more information
> Quote:
> Housing
> What size is your tank?
> ...




Quote:
Housing 
What size is your tank? I have him in a pretty big glass bowl but it fits about 2 gallons
What temperature is your tank? Not sure 
Does your tank have a filter? No 
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No
Is your tank heated? No
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? Fake plants 

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Dry pellets
How often do you feed your betta fish? Twice a day about 3 pellets per serving 

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? Every 2 days
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? About 25%, and a full water change like every week,
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? Chlorine drops

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters? No I haven't 

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? He started swimming odd like he would jerk every time he swam, when he floats at the top he sort of looks like his end is curved (if that makes sense), he hasn't ate, he's usually startled by everyone except for me but he doesn't move if some one goes up to him, I noticed one of his pectoral fins doesn't move much?
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? He won't eat, doesn't play around, just stays at top all sad looking
When did you start noticing the symptoms? Day before yesterday
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? No I'm not sure what it could be 
Does your fish have any history of being ill? No
How old is your fish (approximately)? I got him about 5 months ago 
Administrator is offline Report Post[/QUOTE]


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey there,

I notice that Simba is not heated and sudden temperature change is a common cause of Swim Bladder Issues. You could try to get him a heater I'm sure he would perk up though it could take a week or so before he is properly better.

Otherwise he could have an internal bacterial infection caused by a low immune system as a result of a lack of heating. Either way he really needs a heater is he is to have the best chance at recovering.

My advice would be get a heater and see how he goes. If temperature change was the culprit he should recover, if it is a bacterial infection he may come out with more symptoms in which case he will need some medication as well at heater.

Please let us know how he goes


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Do you know if he is constipated? Do you know when is last time he pooped? If you can do full water change and take all gravel out so you can monitor his poop. Also see if it white or clear, stringy wormy shape meaning he has internal parasites.

He might has swim bladder problem. The symptoms betta is unable to swim properly, characterized by floating at the top, sinking to the bottom and/or listing sideways. The betta often looks like it takes it a great deal of work to swim to the bottom (if floating) or reach the surface (if sinking), and will pop back up like a cork or sink like a stone.

A constipated fish may look bloated (slightly or greatly), or seem to have difficulty passing feces (stringy, trailing, or exceptionally large poop).

What is the temperature in his tank?
Go to any pharmacy department and buy Epsom salt ,unscented without any additives 100% Epsom salt(Magnesium sulfate). Epsom salt helps with bouyancy and also works as laxative if he is constipated. Pre mix 1 tsp/gall and do 50% daily water changes. And at the end of the week do full water change just like you usually do. Always pre mix it , and its easier to do it in one gall jug for the right dosage, if you have spare one. Make sure its dissolved though. Day 2 of the treatment pre mix 2 tsp/gall. Do it for a few days and see if there is any changes.
Also monitor the poo. He might have this problem because he is constipated.

Tell me please the temperature in the tank.

Also with the issue that he has you need food without too much wheat. He is not eating any way . I hope he will start eating and you need to look for those kind of food
http://www.bigalspets.com/betta-formula-1-mm-semi-floating-pellets-50-g.html

http://www.petco.com/product/116563...ne-_-1483889&gclid=CNqZjZnR6rkCFVGi4AodJSsATA


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

veggiegirl didn't see your replied


----------



## 02Bettafishy1993 (Sep 26, 2013)

Thank you so much you guys I will for sure try to get him a heater and even a tank! @anhell123 he has pooped but like 3 days ago that's when we did a full water change. I will try to go buy the salt you said tomorrow. And for the temperature I'm not sure i will probably go buy a thermometer!


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Do you know by any chance what is the temperature in the room he is in. If you have thermostat. Not sure where you live. I live in Philadelphia its 76* downstairs, but i cooked though.


----------



## 02Bettafishy1993 (Sep 26, 2013)

I live in texas and its pretty warm in the room I keep them. I just checked and it was 87 degrees


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

87 ye definitely don't need the heater. Let us know how he doing please.


----------



## 02Bettafishy1993 (Sep 26, 2013)

My dad wouldnt take me to go buy the epsom salt so im waiting till tomorrow to see if my sister will take me.  but he has been swimming around more but he still floating on top. Im just worried that he hasnt ate anything in these past 3 days.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

He still refusing to eat. Did he pooped? Did you see his poo?
If you will go to the store try to get API General Cure its good for internal infections along with Epsom salt. Make sure Epsom unscented without any additives. 
Is he active at all or just sitting on the bottom of the tank?


----------



## puplove52 (Jan 9, 2013)

It's swim bladder! My fish use to have that but you give them a defrosted pea! It works as a laxative. Cut it in tiny pieces, it will sink. But since your betta it's at the bottom always he'll find it. It worked on my betta! Hope this helps!


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

It depends on the cause of the Swim Bladder whether the pea will work or not. If the fish is constipated then yes a pea may help but there are many causes of Swim Bladder issues for example Physical injury, Sudden temperature change, Internal Bacterial Infection, Internal parasites etc.


----------



## 02Bettafishy1993 (Sep 26, 2013)

I havent see him poop, but he is still active. He swims around for almost a minute then goes back to the top where he just floats there. But sometimes he sits at the bottom but mostly hes at the top. I try to feed him when hes being active and swimming around but he still doesnt eat. Id say hes active about 10 times in an hour? But hes still breathing normally an when i put my finger near he follows it with his eye. Im just really worried because he looks so sad and isn eating.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Definitely get Epsom and if you can medications. He either constipated , but i think also could have internal infection. Let us know when you get the meds. Also you can do daily 50 % water changes if you can and full water changes like you usually do at the end of the wk. Take the decorations out , if you might already do it, sorry i don't remember. So take the decor out and the gravel out so you can monitor the poo.
Epsom you will need to pre mix and make sure its dissolved before you put it in the tank. Pre mix first day 1 tsp/gall. We will increase it later.


----------

